# Muskrat/Mink line(s)



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I finally got a small mink line going in a promising area. Set a couple traps around some tavel routes. One of the traps I put on top of an area where a mink had been digging, and buried some tuna fish and dead shad in the hole. This whole area is infested with shad right now, so hopefully the abundence of food doesnt keep them too full. 

Also got my rat traps out night before last. One of them I attached to an old ice fishing tip-up I had laying around. That way I can walk out, lift the pole that runs through the middle of the tipup and feel for some weight, without having to spud constantly. I'm still gonna dig it out every couple days just to see whats going on down there. But so far so good....

Only worry i have with my line's are the abundance of people trekking around my area, and the fact that there are fox and yote tracks everywhere surrounding my mink line. Normally that wouldn't sound like a bad thing, but I cant check that route but every couple days. I just don't want anybody, or anything (predator or human) finding my catch before I do. I did my best to hide it from the human senses, but I'm not sure about the k-9's.......

Also, if anyone has any info they could share, either in the open or through pm, about a way to predator trap in area's that are frequented by people, I would greatly appreciate it. There are so many fox and coyote tracks around this area, it just boggles my mind. With the area being as popular as it is, it trips me out that the the k-9's dont really seem to be that shy of human tracks or scent. But again, only being able to check things out every couple days makes me nervous.....

I'm just excited to finally get some traps out after sitting here researching for so long. Now it's time for the real learning to begin... Hopefully there will be pic's to post soon. Wish me luck!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Foot hold, cable restraints, box traps, etc. have to be checked every 24 hours by law, in Zone 3 of Michigan. Body grippers or drowning sets do not have to be checked that frequently.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

guess i'm making a midnight run tonight, kinda of anxious anyhow. Thanks


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Finally had a chance to get out and check all my 110's.... The first one had a set of mink tracks running within 10ft or so of the trap, and then turn off towards cover. So close, but yet so far. The second one is the one I figured would be the most promising. Little did I know it would be great at nabbing beer cans.... Someone found it before the critters did, and they did their part in keeping the animals away. But when you trap public land I guess you can't expect much different. 

I have a few days off next week, so I'm going to try and get some fox and yote traps out, since I'll have time to check on them regularly. Lots of sign out there, hopefully I can connect. Until then i'm back to scouting for mink and setting for rats


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

good luck i trap public land as well and havent had any problems as to date. i'll be putting out a few sets this saturday hopeing for a nice mink would be my first. and some k9 sets along the river. good luck on your line..


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Open water spots can often be really good for mink. Before this year, I'd have told you they were easy. Trail sets and above ground or hole sets can be tough. Seems above ground they really like to avoid traps but I haven't tried any bait, yet.

Here's a mink that I caught that ate a rat on me. Stuck the rat in my box and a couple days later










This culvert/drain tile stays almost all the time, the mink and muskrats can't help but checking it out.


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

nice catches good pics.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

brookies, from what you described of you area, you may want to try bottom edge sets (also called BE for short) and pocket sets with foot holds and drowners (do a search here and on Tman). That will get them out of public view and are much better IMO, than trail, high bank hole or run.

Just some options for you, good luck.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah thats my plan for next year. The only way into this waterway without traveling on private property (this plant won't let you anywhere near their property, they patrol it religiously) is by boat. And between now and next season i'm going to try and get a little 2horse motor for my flatbottom. That way before she freezes up i can get in and out of there without stepping on any toes.

Thanks for all your advice, it gives the biginning trapper alot to think about.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I hate to maybe give you more bad news but I do want to to know the rules. Many places you can float and fish through but you can't hunt or stake a trap, even in the water because the land undernieth is owned and is private property. This may not apply all the time but check it out so have your glands covered.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Understood... And no, by all means, keep throwing that stuff at me. Helps me to keep everything straight, on top of reading the rules myself...

The company is okay with people fishing the channel, as long as you are in the water (this goes for wading as well as fishing in a boat). Its when you step out of the water and on the rocks that they get upset with you. They told us its a liability thing with people hopping on/off them. I'll still ask them next time i visit the area, but they have no problem with people keeping walleye, pike, etc... out of the water so i'm sure it would be okay to trap there, in the water.... I thought i would post pics after my last trip out there, but there is no way i could without everyone around my area knowing where i'm talking about 

Still isn't gonna hurt to ask the security people, I've got just about a whole year to do it. It just seems to be such a promising area, i can't give up on it yet. 

Living in the city its hard to find area's locally to trap where my gear will be left in peace. Especially with ice fishing starting to take off


----------

